# Cómo hago una antena de cb / banda civil / 11 metros



## choco98 (Mar 30, 2011)

por favor quiero hacer una antena de un cb que tengo pero solo me falta la antena
una baratauna facil    o solo que sea una antena que no me queme el cb

gracias de ante mano


----------



## ZUNDACK (Mar 30, 2011)

Podrias dar un poco mas de informacion como ¿Cuanto alcance quieres que tenga? Puesto que puede ser de distintos materiales, las mas comunes son hechas de cobre revestido con cromo, pero creo que te saldria mas barata si la compraras, creo que con una antena de tele para techo te bastaria. 

No te puedes poner nadamas a transmitir señales de radio al aire puedes ganarte una multa, asi que procura transmitir en la banda ciudadana ¨solamente¨..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 30, 2011)

Algo simple es una vertical para esa frecuencia de 1/4 de onda (11/4=2.75 metros de longitud). Si está elevada, un buen plano de tierra.


----------



## El Pelado (Mar 31, 2011)

También un simple dipolo de media onda con cable común de instalación eléctrica te serviría. Largo total=142.5/F (Mhz) La frecuencia de operación si es un equipo canalero seria la del canal 20 (si es que tiene 40 canales) mas o menos.


----------



## choco98 (Abr 2, 2011)

hola mi cb es de 40 canales y solamente transmito en banda civil
esa dipolo es algo interesante
aqui me cuesta    ε 32.64 euros  o  $ 550 mxn una ya hecha
mi casa tiene 2 pisos y de cable tengo un duplex y tengo de instalacion tel es alambre y esta bien aislado


----------



## el indio (Abr 3, 2011)

Hola, tambien puedes usar el dipolo pero en v invertida, con los brazos orientados para abajo en un angulo de 45º aprox, con eso tendrias una antema omnidireccional o sea recibe y transmite en todas las direcciones, si lo pones horizontal tendra una direccional que transmite y recibe a 90º de sus brazos.
Saludos y buenos dx


----------



## choco98 (May 28, 2011)

gracias pensare en la V invertida


----------



## gussy (Oct 15, 2012)

se que este no es el tema pero es lo que encontre; yo tengo un cobra 29 viejito servia lo que nunca pude fue hacerme de una antena y escucharlo. ahora que intente sacarlo del triquero, detecte que se le quemo un diodo que esta junto a la entrada de corriente, se quemo tanto que no pude ver su valor, le solde otro parecido en tamaño pero solo se olle como si estubira lloviendo, pero ni una sola voz. despues subire una foto en donde se encuentra para si alguien puede ayudarme y saver cual diodo lleva en ese lugar se los agradecere mucho.


----------



## El Pelado (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola!! Seguro es un 1N4007 es un diodo de proteccion ante inversiones de polaridad.
Saludos!


----------

